# Ollo! Nice to meet all of you!



## bigdreamer (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, I go by Lily. I'm sure most of you won't get my title introduction, but if you're interested about it, I will let you know what that's about. It's really nice to meet all of you, and I am hoping that I will meet new friends that I can chat with and also learn from.

A little bit about me, I am an amateur writer, I used to semi-write books that I'd never finish when I was younger. I do enjoy writing, I just know I'm not professional at it. I am also a big crafter, my medium is polymer clay so I am pretty good at sculpting miniatures. I am always looking to learn something new, and I'm currently interested in amateur animation, but I don't know a single thing about it. It's my dream to be able to start making some animated short series that I can share on Youtube. I'm a very energetic, and cheerful person so I hope I will have the opportunity to meet a lot of new friends here.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

I believe that stop animation is a fascinating process. Something I sort of wanted to do a long long time ago before I found out that sculpting wasn't my medium lol. There ended my dreams of a career in movies  So what genre do you write mostly?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome! I like your username.

Author of 60 works? Wow. That's a lot. :grin:

Once you get to ten posts you choose select your profile picture and  signature. You will also be able to post work up for critiques/comments.

We have a Mentor Directory on here and some nifty Challenges, Contests and Prompts on here. You might want to check them out?

What are you working on now when it comes to writing, if you don't mind me asking? : D


----------



## HenrySKelton (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, nice to meet another polymer clay crafts person. My SO has delved deep into that world and I've sort of been along for the ride.

We have a couple of youtube channels that we subscribe to on the subject. Are there any you would suggest for a couple that are on the cusp of being intermediate crafts people?


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 24, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> I believe that stop animation is a fascinating process. Something I sort of wanted to do a long long time ago before I found out that sculpting wasn't my medium lol. There ended my dreams of a career in movies  So what genre do you write mostly?



I think stop motion would be an interesting means of animation, although I hear it's a long and tedious process. Is that true? I know you would be snapping a photo of every single movement slowly. LOL, don't feel bad, I can't draw worth anything so learning to animate is going to be the hardest and probably longest process ever. That's why I was moreso hoping to find an animator who would be willing to join me along for the ride of my project, lol. I write mostly fiction and sometimes on the romance novel side. I have even attempted to write children's books. It's usually whenever I get an idea for a book that I think would be interesting.


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 24, 2017)

danielstj said:


> Welcome! I like your username.
> 
> Author of 60 works? Wow. That's a lot. :grin:
> 
> ...




Thank you!! Who is an Author of 60 works?  That is indeed a lot. I have never finished any of my works really, I always start and then I stop when it doesn't feel like it's coming out the way I want it to.

That'll be nice, I'd like to have a simple saying for my signature. But most importantly, I'd like to post the plot summary of my new short fanmade series project for critiquing and comments.

I will definitely check those out, thanks for sharing them with me. 

Not at all! I am working on writing out the story, to hopefully edit into a script, for a new fanmade series I'd like to create. It's based off of my favorite movie character Megamind, and will be more of a comedy action adventure.


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 24, 2017)

HenrySKelton said:


> Wow, nice to meet another polymer clay crafts person. My SO has delved deep into that world and I've sort of been along for the ride.
> 
> We have a couple of youtube channels that we subscribe to on the subject. Are there any you would suggest for a couple that are on the cusp of being intermediate crafts people?



Yay! It's nice to meet you too. I don't meet many crafters outside of Youtube. Sure, I know a lot of polymer clay channels on YT, I'm not sure which ones you are currently subscribed to though.

Some I know are:

PolymerClayArtist aka TheBroodingTom 
ClayClaim
SugarCharmShop
GiovyHobby 
AkameruKawaii
PetitPlat aka StephanieKilgast
MissGlossyApple aka Maive Ferrando

A few of them are mostly miniature food artist, but often do a lot of other random crafts and polymer clay crafts as well. Giovy's Hobby speaks some form of spanish I think, but he has English subs often and his videos are always entertaining. The polymer clay artist does a lot of animals, bugs, and just generally...anything! I've never seen him make miniature food though, they are mostly pretty big clay projects that he does, but entertaining none the less. ClayClaim does a lot of gaming, movie, cartoon, and toy polymer clay creations so he is always entertaining to watch as well. I hope this helps a little! ^_^


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2017)

bigdreamer said:


> Yay! It's nice to meet you too. I don't meet many crafters outside of Youtube. Sure, I know a lot of polymer clay channels on YT, I'm not sure which ones you are currently subscribed to though.
> 
> Some I know are:
> 
> ...



Welcome, bigdreamer 

I also enjoy crafting and have just started mosaic classes. I posted my first effort to this forum
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/97-Visual-Arts

I'd love to see some of your work!


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi PIP, thank you for the warm welcome. It's nice to meet you! I'll definitely check out your mosaic work, it sounds amazing. I will be happy to show you some of my work as well.


*UPDATE*

I went to look for it, but I don't see it.  What thread is it in?


----------



## PiP (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi...it's in this thread

Still more photos to add
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/169970-New-Hobby-Mosaics


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF Lily,

I am also a fellow writer and crafter, I make home-made cards asa hobby. I am sure you will make friends among us here as we are very friendly bunch. I hope that you are enjoying your exploration a nice place to visit is the groups section as there are plenty of different groups for different people. Come see us in young writers or new writers bunch, follow the links in my signature.


----------



## bigdreamer (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi there, it's nice to meet you! Thank you for welcoming me here. I'm glad I'm meeting so many nice people here. I'll definitely check those threads out, I'd really like to get back to getting my creative writing juices flowing.


----------

